# Sheet metal on bush hog deck thickness



## Farmer Steve (Jun 15, 2020)

Does anyone know the usual thickness of the sheet metal on a good bush hog? Thank you for your help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's a good source of specifications.
https://bushhog.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/BH_SingleSpindle_Lit_-_2018_12-4.pdf


----------



## Farmer Steve (Jun 15, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Here's a good source of specifications.
> https://bushhog.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/BH_SingleSpindle_Lit_-_2018_12-4.pdf


Thank you for your help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You are welcome! What are you up to?


----------

